# How often do you use frontline or similar for prevention of fleas and ticks?



## emjharts (Aug 27, 2013)

I was just wondering how often people use the spot on treatment for fleas and ticks for the prevention of fleas and ticks?
I am confused as on the box it says various time spans.
My Shih Tzu doesn't have fleas or ticks and never has and I last treated her 3 months ago so am thinking I should do again soon as she is going away to a doggy hotel for a week soon so will be around other dogs, but, she is washed every week and doesn't really go anywhere where she can pick up fleas and ticks so I just wanted to know what other people did?
My brother in law for example never treats his terrier with flea treatment, neither do my parents and their dog and neither dog has ever had fleas or ticks so I'm just wondering whether I should keep to a three monthly preventative treatment?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I have 2 cats as well as the dog so need to keep on top of the little pests. When frontline spot on's stopped working I started using RIP Flea Spray on the house together with Advantage spot on's.

For the last couple of years I've dropped the spot on's and sprayed the house annually (as recommended on the can)with no problems. Acclaim and Indorex are also good household sprays.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't treat them ever, have cats and dogs and never had an issue with fleas!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I give a 3 month preventative treatment the end of April and July and if it is still hot October.
I don't bother in winter and I just check for tics when we get back from walks in grass and woods and remove them with a tic remover.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't use them at all. 

I do check for ticks after walks and have a plastic tick remover just in case. 

Shadow has never had fleas. 

If you feel better using them them by all means do, especially if you think that there could be a risk of catching them from the dog boarding place, in my opinion though they are not necessary and I would only treat if I saw evidence of them. Everyones opinion will differ - so whatever you feel most comfortable with


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I do as per instructions at the minute but I'm thinking about just annually treating and just keeping an eye on it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't, if he got fleas would treat but he is 3 1/2 and hasn't had them so far


----------



## Pod2013 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't use any chemical flea treatments, my dog has a Dorwest garlic tablet with each of her 2 daily meals, and I occasionally spray her with a home made lavender spray (more so in the summer). Both garlic (obviously in small doses) and lavender are meant to repel fleas and she has never (touch wood) had fleas since I've owned her.


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

I use Advocate spot on for all mine monthly. It covers most worms and fleas and ticks too. Very useful as they sometimes catch rabbits.


----------

